# itagliani



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

SCUOLA & GIOVANI
*Un "dottore" su cinque ha difficoltà a scrivere*
*Per non parlare della lettura, oggetto misterioso**Nell'Italia dei laureati*
*che non sanno scrivere*

*di MICHELE SMARGIASSI*



Dirimere un'ambiguità lessicale è un problema per un laureato su cinque. A dir la verità, anche solo comprendere la frase che avete appena letto è un problema per un laureato su cinque. "Termini come dirimere, duttile, faceto, proroga si trovano comunemente sui giornali, ma per molti italiani con pergamena appesa al muro sono parole opache". Luca Serianni, linguista all'università di Roma 3, ne fece esperienza diretta un giorno nell'ambulatorio di un dentista cui s'era rivolto per un'urgenza. "Con le mie lastrine in mano chiamò al telefono un collega per avere un parere: "Senti caro, aiutami a diramare un dubbio..."". E il professore sudò freddo: "Un medico che non sa maneggiare le parole è un medico che non legge, quindi non si aggiorna, quindi forse non sa maneggiare neanche un trapano". 

Analfabeti con la laurea. Non è un paradosso. E nessuno s'offenda: ci sono riscontri scientifici. Il report 2006 del ramo italiano dell'indagine internazionale All-Ocse (Adult Literacy and Life Skill), coordinato dalla pedagogista Vittoria Gallina, non lascia spazio a dubbi: 21 laureati su cento non riescono ad andare oltre il livello elementare di decifrazione di una pagina scritta (il bugiardino di un medicinale, le istruzioni di un elettrodomestico). 

E non sanno produrre un testo minimamente complesso 
(una relazione, un referto medico, ma anche una banale lettera al capo condominio) che sia comprensibile e corretto. Una minoranza? Sì: un laureato italiano su due, per fortuna, raggiunge il quinto e massimo livello. Ma è una minoranza 

terribilmente cospicua, anche se si maschera bene. Negli Usa tre anni fa fu uno shock scoprire che i graduate fermi al livello base sono il 14%. Da noi il buco nero si manifesta a tratti, in modo clamoroso, come un mese fa, a Roma, al termine dell'ultimo dei concorsi per l'accesso alla magistratura. Preso d'assalto da 4000 candidati, in gara per 380 posti. Nonostante 
questo, 58 posti sono rimasti scoperti: 3700 candidati, tutti ovviamente laureati (magari anche più) hanno presentato prove irricevibili sul piano puramente linguistico. "Per pudore vi risparmio le indicibili citazioni", commentò uno dei commissari d'esame, il giudice di corte d'appello Matteo Frasca. 

Il campanello d'allarme dovrebbe suonare forte. Non si tratta più di scandalizzarsi (e divertirsi) per gli strafalcioni nozionistici degli studenti. No, episodi come il concorso di Roma mettono a nudo il grado zero del problema. Stiamo parlando di chi è senza parole. Di chi dopo cinque (sei, sette...) anni di studio universitario non è riuscito a mettere nella cassetta degli attrezzi le chiavi inglesi del sapere: grammatica, ortografia, vocabolario. 

Analfabetismo: anche questa parola sembrava scomparsa dal lessico, ma per esaurimento di funzione. Consegnata ai ricordi in bianco e nero del maestro Manzi. Falsa impressione, perché di italiani che non sanno leggere né scrivere se ne contavano ancora, al censimento 2001, quasi ottocentomila. Se aggiungiamo gli italiani senza neanche un pezzo di carta, neppure la licenza elementare, arriviamo a sei milioni, con allarmanti quote di uno su dieci nelle regioni meridionali. Ma almeno sono numeri che scendono. Aggrediti dal lavoro di meritorie istituzioni come l'Unla, capillarmente contrastati dai corsi ministeriali di alfabetizzazione funzionale per adulti dell'Indire (frequentati l'ultimo anno scolastico da 425 mila persone, tra cui, guarda un po', 30.407 laureati, in gran parte, però, stranieri). Nobilmente contrastato ai livelli più bassi della scala del sapere, però, ecco che l'analfabetismo riappare dove meno te l'aspetti: ai vertici. Gli studiosi, è vero, preferiscono chiamarlo illetteratismo: non si tratta infatti dell'incapacità brutale di compitare l'abicì, di decifrare una singola parola; ma della forte difficoltà a comunicare efficacemente e comprensibilmente con gli altri attraverso la scrittura. Ma non è proprio questo l'analfabetismo più minaccioso del terzo millennio? Nadine Gordimer, per il bene della sua Africa, è di questo analfabetismo relativo che ha più paura: "Saper leggere la scritta di un cartellone pubblicitario e le nuvolette dei fumetti, ma non saper comprendere il lessico di un poema, questa non è alfabetizzazione". Siamo sicuri che l'Italia di Dante sia messa meglio del Sudafrica? 

Proprio no. Per niente sicuri. Quanti, del nostro già magro 8,8% di laureati (la media dei paesi Ocse è del 15%), leggono ogni giorno qualcosa di più delle réclame e delle didascalie della tivù? Quanti invece sono prigionieri più o meno consapevoli di quella che Italo Calvino chiamò l'antilingua? Non saper scrivere nasconde il non saper leggere. Sette laureati su cento non leggono mai (e sono quelli che hanno il coraggio di dichiararlo all'Istat: mancano quelli che se ne vergognano). Altri sette leggono solo l'indispensabile per il lavoro: e siamo già vicini al fatidico uno su cinque. Ma andiamo avanti: uno su tre possiede meno di cento libri, praticamente solo i suoi vecchi testi scolastici. Uno su cinque non ha in casa un'enciclopedia. Quasi nessuno (73 per cento) va in 
biblioteca, e quando ci va, raramente prende libri in prestito. "Manca il tempo", "sono troppo stanco", le scuse più comuni. Ma ci sono anche quelli che non accampano giustificazioni imbarazzate, anzi rivendicano il loro illetteratismo come atteggiamento moderno e aggiornato: "leggere oggi non serve", "è un medium lento", "preferisco altre forme di comunicazione sociale". 

"La società sprintata", come la chiama il pedagogista Franco Frabboni, preside di Scienze della formazione a Bologna, uno degli autori della riforma universitaria, è arrivata negli atenei. E gli atenei la assecondano: "La trasmissione del sapere universitario è regredita dalla scrittura all'oralità", spiega. Nelle aule della nostra istruzione superiore, il grado di padronanza della lingua italiana non è mai messo alla prova. Persino l'arte dell'argomentazione orale, ponte fra i due universi semantici, è svanita, racconta Frabboni: "Professori sempre più incerti fanno lezione con diapositive, seguendo una traccia fissa. Ai laureandi si lascia esporre la tesi con presentazioni Powerpoint. I "test oggettivi" d'ingresso sono crocette su questionari". La competenza linguistica non è considerata un pre-requisito indispensabile: "Devi guadagnarti cinque crediti per la lingua straniera, e cinque per l'informatica, ma non c'è alcun obbligo per quanto riguarda la buona pratica dell'italiano". Un tacito accordo fissa tetti massimi di lettura ridicoli per i testi d'esame: "Quando un professore assegna più di 150-180 pagine, davanti al mio ufficio c'è la fila di studenti che protestano". 

Protestano, e poi si sfracellano contro il muro dell'esame. Sugli esiti dell'idiosincrasia per la lettura, agenzie private di tutoraggio hanno costruito imperi aziendali, come il Cepu, diecimila studenti l'anno. "Ci chiedono di aiutarli a passare un esame", racconta il responsabile marketing Maurizio Pasquetti, "ma scopriamo quasi sempre che alla radice c'è la difficoltà o la paura di affrontare testi scritti. Escono da scuole superiori abituati a libri di testo ancora simili a quelli delle elementari, con testi spezzettati, già schematizzati, con tante figure e specchietti: di fronte al terribile "libro bianco", fatto solo di pagine di scrittura continua, restano terrorizzati". 

"In Francia e Germania gli atenei organizzano gare di ortografia ", sospira il professor Serianni. Da noi è difficile perfino reclutare iscritti per i laboratori di scrittura che alcuni atenei, allarmati, hanno messo a disposizione degli studenti in debito di lingua. Quello di 
Modena è affidato al professor Gabriele Pallotti: "Di solito comincio da virgole e apostrofi...". Pallotti nel cassetto tiene una cartellina di orrori: email, biglietti affissi alle bacheche, "esito profiquo", "le chiedo una prologa", "attendo subitanea risposta". Ma correggere le asinate non è ancora abbastanza. "Saper annotare correttamente parole sulla carta non è saper scrivere" spiega. "Parlare e scrivere sono due diversi modi di pensare. *Troppi ragazzi escono dall'università sapendo solo trascrivere la propria oralità*, ovvero un flusso continuo di idee non ordinato e difficilmente comunicabile. Cioè restano mentalmente analfabeti". 

Ma se avessero ragione loro? Perché alla fine si scopre che il laureato analfabeta non fa necessariamente più fatica a trovare lavoro rispetto ai suoi quattro colleghi più letterati. le imprese non sembrano granché interessate a selezionare i propri quadri dirigenti sulla base delle competenze linguistiche di base. E non perché non si accorgano delle deficienze dei loro nuovi assunti. Parlare con Carlo Iannantuono, responsabile delle risorse umane per la filiale italiana della Sandik, una multinazionale del ramo macchine per cantieri, reduce da una lunga selezione di personale laureato, è come farsi raccontare una serata allo Zelig: "Quello che _se potrei_, quello che s'è laureato _per il rotolo della cuffia_ (e si vede), quello che _glielo dico così, an fasàn_ (e io: _e dü pernìs..._)...". Gli analfabeti conclamati, calcola, sono solo un 3-4 per cento, ma molti altri non sembrano pienamente padroni delle loro parole. E lei li assume lo stesso? "Dipende", si fa serio, "noi cerchiamo 
bravi venditori. Quello che deve discutere con i dirigenti della Snam è meglio sappia i congiuntivi. A quello che deve convincere un capocantiere della Tav forse serve di più un buon paio di stivali di gomma". 

"Non c'è alcuna sanzione sociale verso l'analfabetismo con laurea", commenta con sconforto Tullio De Mauro, il padre degli studi linguistici italiani. Forse perché non si riconoscono immediatamente, si mascherano bene da alfabetizzati. "Fino a cinquant'anni fa l'incompetenza linguistica era palese: otto italiani su dieci usavano ancora il dialetto. Oggi il 95 per cento degli italiani parla italiano. Ma che italiano è? Solo in apparenza parliamo tutti la stessa lingua. Quando si prende in mano una penna, però, carta canta, e le stonature si sentono". Non è una questione di stile: l'analfabetismo laureato può fare danni concreti. Il paziente che legge sulla sua prescrizione medica "una pillola per tre giorni", alla fine del terzo giorno avrà preso tre pillole o una sola? "Ci sono guasti immediati come questo. Ci sono guasti a medio e lungo termine, e ben più pericolosi. Chi non legge smette anche di studiare. In Italia solo un venti per cento di quadri segue corsi di aggiornamento: quattro volte meno della media europea. Una classe dirigente male alfabetizzata, quindi non aggiornata, è la rovina di un 
paese, molto più di un crollo della Borsa". Chi parla male pensa male e vive male: è ormai un aforisma, quella battuta di Nanni Moretti. Se pensa male anche solo un quinto dell'élite dirigente, per De Mauro è un'emergenza nazionale: "Per il futuro economico del nostro paese migliorare l'italiano degli imprenditori, dei professionisti, dei politici, è perfino più vitale e urgente che migliorare i salari dei dipendenti. E non lo prenda come un paradosso". 
(_6 febbraio 2008_) 

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/02/se.../laureati-analfabeti/laureati-analfabeti.html


http://www.repubblica.it/2008/02/se...gnoranza-collettiva/ignoranza-collettiva.html


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2008)

amore non gliela fo' a leggere...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Febbraio 2008)

A me capitano tra le mani diversi curriculum (singolare voluto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , prima che mi *date* dell'illetterata) di laureati e....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

Ho evidenziato l'essenziale.
Un mese fa un collega con due lauree (e sta prendendo la terza!) ha scritto una relazione che era imbarazzante.
Il problema del collega era dipeso (come risulta anche dall'articolo) dall'ambizione di voler usare termini considerati alti e voler imitare uno stile complesso e questo gli ha fatto produrre uno scritto contorto da azzeccagarbugli.

Gli errori ortografici dovrebbero essere eliminati nella scuola dell'obbligo. Forse non si fanno scrivere abbastanza i ragazzi per mancanza di tempo che viene invece impiegato in cose non essenziali.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> A me capitano tra le mani diversi curriculum (singolare voluto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma a proposito, certi sostengono che curriculum e forum (per. es.) andrebbero declinati al plurale in curriculi e fori, anziche' curricula e fora.... mentre altri sostengono che essendo il latino una lingua straniera (?????????) andrebbero lasciati invariati come film e bar.....

Manco sul sito dell'accademia della crusca sono riusciti a "dirimere" la questio...

Tu come declini?

(Ao' a me me piace er suo declino, che ve devo di'??)


----------



## Old lele51 (13 Febbraio 2008)

*OOpsss...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> SCUOLA & GIOVANI
> *Un "dottore" su cinque ha difficoltà a scrivere*
> *Per non parlare della lettura, oggetto misterioso**Nell'Italia dei laureati*
> *che non sanno scrivere*
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > SCUOLA & GIOVANI
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (14 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ma a proposito, certi sostengono che curriculum e forum (per. es.) andrebbero declinati al plurale in curriculi e fori, anziche' curricula e fora.... mentre altri sostengono che essendo il latino una lingua straniera (?????????) andrebbero lasciati invariati come film e bar.....
> 
> Manco sul sito dell'accademia della crusca sono riusciti a "dirimere" la questio...
> 
> ...


Io seguo l'impostazione di Eco. Dice che il plurale va fatto (secondo l'uso della lingua straniera) solo per le parole che non sono entrate nell'uso comune. Quindi scrivo film, file, curriculum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato l'essenziale.
> Un mese fa un collega con due lauree (e sta prendendo la terza!) ha scritto una relazione che era imbarazzante.
> Il problema del collega era dipeso (come risulta anche dall'articolo) dall'ambizione di voler usare termini considerati alti e voler imitare uno stile complesso e questo gli ha fatto produrre uno scritto contorto da azzeccagarbugli.
> 
> Gli errori ortografici dovrebbero essere eliminati nella scuola dell'obbligo. Forse non si fanno scrivere abbastanza i ragazzi per mancanza di tempo che viene invece impiegato in cose non essenziali.


Il problema è che quel che fanno scrivere ai ragazzi sono cose senza significato. Come ad esempio: Cosa farei da grande.

Sarebbe meglio chiedere una relazione su: Cosa cambierei per rendere la scuola irresistibile.

Però un tema così non lo chiedono mai, perché hanno fifa di leggere la propria disfatta.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> SCUOLA & GIOVANI
> *Un "dottore" su cinque ha difficoltà a scrivere*
> *Per non parlare della lettura, oggetto misterioso**Nell'Italia dei laureati*
> *che non sanno scrivere*
> ...


... tutto tristemente e drammaticamente vero... si chiama "_analfabetismo di ritorno_"... il vero problema è che, usciti dall'università, molti laureati non leggono più nemmeno un libro... discendendo, drammaticamente, nell'analfabetismo...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Il problema è che quel che fanno scrivere ai ragazzi sono cose senza significato. Come ad esempio: Cosa farei da grande.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio chiedere una relazione su: *Cosa cambierei per rendere la scuola irresistibile.*
> 
> Però un tema così non lo chiedono mai, perché hanno fifa di leggere la propria disfatta.


Ma dici come tema per i ragazzi?
Beh no Giovanni, è una traccia che si dà spesso.....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (15 Febbraio 2008)

Io non sto scherzando: non sono una che da troppo peso alla grammatica ma posso giurare che il 90 per cento dei miei colleghi maschietti (le femmine decisamente meno!) non sanno mettere in fila due parole!

La cosa che più mi deprime è quando mi arriva qualche lettera o bigliettino romantico e ci sono quaranta errori in due righe.... non lo so, mi cala giù una tristezza...
Il mio ex era così...si metteva a scrivermi le poesie per fare lo splendido e il sentimentale e poi sbagliava quasi tutte le parole, senza contare i verbi... addirittura errori tipo "ho" senz'acca e via dicendo..






E quando, sei single? Esci, fai conoscenza con qualcuno, tempo tre minuti di conversazione e già ti cadono...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non sto scherzando: non sono una che da troppo peso alla grammatica ma posso giurare che il 90 per cento dei miei colleghi maschietti (le femmine decisamente meno!) non sanno mettere in fila due parole!
> 
> La cosa che più mi deprime è quando mi arriva qualche lettera o bigliettino romantico e ci sono quaranta errori in due righe.... non lo so, mi cala giù una tristezza...
> Il mio ex era così...si metteva a scrivermi le poesie per fare lo splendido e il sentimentale e poi sbagliava quasi tutte le parole, senza contare i verbi... addirittura errori tipo "ho" senz'acca e via dicendo..
> ...





























Verissimo, sperimentato.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma dici come tema per i ragazzi?
> Beh no Giovanni, è una traccia che si dà spesso.....


Non ai miei tempi però. Si "discuteva" sulle arti nobili, quali ad esempio il triangolo di Pitagoras e simili cazzate che per ben 20 anni mi hanno tolto la voglia di leggere *e *scrivere.

Ora mi è tornata perché ho ritrovato il coraggio di leggere e scrivere ciò che mi pare, nel bene e nel male


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ai miei tempi però. Si "discuteva" sulle arti nobili, quali ad esempio il triangolo di Pitagoras e simili cazzate che per ben 20 anni mi hanno tolto la voglia di leggere *e *scrivere.
> 
> Ora mi è tornata perché ho ritrovato il coraggio di leggere e scrivere ciò che mi pare, nel bene e nel male


I "progarmmi" danno sicurezza a insegnanti (che hanno bisogno di sicurezze) e ai genitori...ma imbrigliano gli studenti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2008)

Aggiunta:

Per legge era vietata la censura, ma nei fatti sono riusciti a tenere lontano documenti ed informazioni importanti da una grande quantità di persone,  togliendo a loro la voglia di informarsi con temi terribilmente inutili e noiosi. Sono convinto che della mia generazione, il 70-80% dei ragazzi non ha più toccato un libro, né scritto di proprio pugno, salvo se costretti per lavoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Aggiunta:
> 
> Per legge era vietata la censura, ma nei fatti sono riusciti a tenere lontano documenti ed informazioni importanti da una grande quantità di persone, togliendo a loro la voglia di informarsi con temi terribilmente inutili e noiosi. Sono convinto che della mia generazione, il 70-80% dei ragazzi non ha più toccato un libro, né scritto di proprio pugno, salvo se costretti per lavoro.


E' noioso quel che si pensa si immobile che non muova.
Mentre la conoscenza è in movimento e muove il mondo...ma è difficile avere il coraggio di smuoversi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2008)

E' tutto un insieme di cose. C'è da un lato l'obbligo di andare alla scuola, che non viene digerito dalla maggioranza dei ragazzi, fino ad oggi. Poi c'è il fatto di dover imparare troppe cose in troppo poco tempo. Poi c'è la mancanza di una strategia vincente nell'insegnamento. Ciascuno fa il suo meglio, ma l'insieme è abbastanza indefinito. 
E in un contesto di 90% di costrizione e vita artificiale, e 10% di divertimento, il tema sul teorema di Pitagora è proprio la ciliegina, che può piacere solo a un matematico masochista.


Off Topic:

Mi ricordo che nella nostra classe venivano spesso insegnanti "freschi" e solo alcuni hanno superato la dura prova di convincere i ragazzi a partecipare. Io ho sempre applicato il loro sistema, in più un'abbondante porzione di dispetto. Nelle mie poche ore da maestro (informatica) ho al mio attivo gente che mi saluta a distanza di 6 o 7 anni ancora per strada, in memoria alle ore più divertenti ed istruttivi mai avuti. Sono venuti perfino ospiti dalle altre classi. Il primo giorno la mia classe era pressoché vuota, dopo si riempiva gradualmente e alla fine era così pieno che a volte la gente rimaneva in piedi. _Questa _è la gratifica più bella. Soprattutto perché non ho la licenza per fare il maestro. Ci sono capitato per emergenza e poi ho proseguito per altri 5 o 6 mesi.


----------

